# New BOSS DXT ready for snow!



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

First year with a plow on this truck so I thought I would take a picture with the summer shoes on. Snow is coming soon, excited for the DXT!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice looking truck and plow!!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

sweet rig!!!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

good choice , good luck .


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Sick setup!!


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

Bigplower;1852181 said:


> First year with a plow on this truck so I thought I would take a picture with the summer shoes on. Snow is coming soon, excited for the DXT!


looks really good. What did the DXT set you back? My dealer quoted me $5500 for a vxt 9.2 and $4800 for a 9ft straight blade installed. I know about the trip edge but is there any other things different on the Boss v-plows? Thanks.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

That looks sweet!


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

bjwlawncare;1852332 said:


> looks really good. What did the DXT set you back? My dealer quoted me $5500 for a vxt 9.2 and $4800 for a 9ft straight blade installed. I know about the trip edge but is there any other things different on the Boss v-plows? Thanks.


I paid $5525 shipped to me. Installed myself.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Too nice to plow or even work in! Nice rig!


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

Bigplower;1852384 said:


> I paid $5525 shipped to me. Installed myself.


thanks for the price check. I'm trying to decide on a v-plow. Is there any other differences between them? Does anyone else know maybe? Thanks.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

bjwlawncare;1853055 said:


> thanks for the price check. I'm trying to decide on a v-plow. Is there any other differences between them? Does anyone else know maybe? Thanks.


The DXT has the full moldboard trip and the trip edge, which is awesome. Also, the flared wings are awesome for plowing roads and long driveways because after the first 3-5 snow storms, the wings are high enough that they can throw the snow over the banks on the sides, making room for more snow. You can really stack with the V-plow as well, in parking lot corners, and intersections where you have to pile the snow high, they are great because you can push and push and push to the sky. - Scottie


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

BOSSMAN21;1854521 said:


> The DXT has the full moldboard trip and the trip edge, which is awesome. Also, the flared wings are awesome for plowing roads and long driveways because after the first 3-5 snow storms, the wings are high enough that they can throw the snow over the banks on the sides, making room for more snow. You can really stack with the V-plow as well, in parking lot corners, and intersections where you have to pile the snow high, they are great because you can push and push and push to the sky. - Scottie


Thank you for the answering. You have the VXT 9.2 now right? How do you like it? I have a boss 8ft straight on my f-250. I am probably going to go with the VXT 9.2 on this.


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

bjwlawncare;1854776 said:


> Thank you for the answering. You have the VXT 9.2 now right? How do you like it? I have a boss 8ft straight on my f-250. I am probably going to go with the VXT 9.2 on this.


If you can spare the extra $350-400 I would suggest the DXT. I had a similar dump truck that I had a 9'2" boss v flat top on and hit a water main cover going less than 15mph right at the corner of the cutting edge and bent the wing, the A-frame, and pin. It would have been avoided if I had the DXT. Cost me $550 in parts to fix the a frame and pin. With the extra weight of the truck and maybe a large salt spreader in the back like I had doesn't help the cause but I think spending the extra money now would be worth it. Plus I would think you could get that money back out of resale. Just me .02....


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

took the advice from you guys I'm having a dxt installed next week 5,800 for a 9.2


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

bjwlawncare;1854776 said:


> Thank you for the answering. You have the VXT 9.2 now right? How do you like it? I have a boss 8ft straight on my f-250. I am probably going to go with the VXT 9.2 on this.


Love it. Although I wouldn't buy a VXT, Id go with the DXT.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice setup, good luck this winter


----------



## Nickymaggs (Dec 15, 2010)

*Plow price?*



Bigplower;1852384 said:


> I paid $5525 shipped to me. Installed myself.


Just wondering where you purchased this plow from? I was quoted $6500.00 would love to get it at that price. Thanks


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

BOSSMAN21;1854521 said:


> The DXT has the full moldboard trip and the trip edge, which is awesome. Also, the flared wings are awesome for plowing roads and long driveways because after the first 3-5 snow storms, the wings are high enough that they can throw the snow over the banks on the sides, making room for more snow. You can really stack with the V-plow as well, in parking lot corners, and intersections where you have to pile the snow high, they are great because you can push and push and push to the sky. - Scottie


yep , punches thru 4-5' drifts like parting the white sea.payuppayup
try that with a straight blade


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

Nickymaggs;1860569 said:


> Just wondering where you purchased this plow from? I was quoted $6500.00 would love to get it at that price. Thanks


Call Jim at Equipment Specialists. I found him on plowsite. I have bought I think 5 plows from him over the years. Nice guys over there. They are out if VA.


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok I got the 9.2 DXT installed today. it all looks good except for one concern. When I angle the wings toward the truck it sits about 4 inches from the ground. I see others driving in that position maybe with other v-plows. This thing is heavy I'm squatting a little up front.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bjwlawncare;1861800 said:


> Ok I got the 9.2 DXT installed today. it all looks good except for one concern. When I angle the wings toward the truck it sits about 4 inches from the ground. I see others driving in that position maybe with other v-plows. This thing is heavy I'm squatting a little up front.


You'll need to bump each wing forward a tad to get more ground clearance. This is why I opted for a 8.2 with wings, along with the added width and the wings really hold snow when in scoop mode which makes relocating snow very efficient.
BTW you'll really like it.Thumbs Up


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Jim doesn't advertise on here anymore right? I haven't seen the logo in a while. Big plower do you have contact info for him? thanks

Also, How do you guys like the NGE system. I have a 06 V with the 13 pin, and I wanted my plows to match but looks like buying new i won't get that option.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

M & MD Lawn;1861874 said:


> Jim doesn't advertise on here anymore right? I haven't seen the logo in a while. Big plower do you have contact info for him? thanks
> 
> Also, How do you guys like the NGE system. I have a 06 V with the 13 pin, and I wanted my plows to match but looks like buying new i won't get that option.


http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

BUFF;1861889 said:


> http://www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/


Thank you I had already looked on the website. I was looking for a email maybe that i didn't find on the site. I wanted to send a email tonight as I have to work tomorrow and don't really have time to be on the phone. lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

M & MD Lawn;1861908 said:


> Thank you I had already looked on the website. I was looking for a email maybe that i didn't find on the site. I wanted to send a email tonight as I have to work tomorrow and don't really have time to be on the phone. lol


My Bad....
I used the search function and got this.

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Yes we still advertise here logo pops up on side bar now and then :0 Plow truck looks awesome, thanks for the business!


----------



## globaltracker (Sep 17, 2014)

*New DXT F250 08*

I just bought the DXT Stainless as well, sweet....I have the same problem when the v is folded back the plow is sitting too low like yours....gonna hit for sure. Any ideas on a quick lift for front end. I have air bags in back.
thx for a great site!


----------



## bjwlawncare (Sep 2, 2008)

What kind of truck did you put it on?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

globaltracker;1866040 said:


> I just bought the DXT Stainless as well, sweet....I have the same problem when the v is folded back the plow is sitting too low like yours....gonna hit for sure. Any ideas on a quick lift for front end. I have air bags in back.
> thx for a great site!


You need to maintain the height (15.5") of the push beam in-order to keep the plow geometry correct ( see pic below). There's also a fine tune adjustment on the "A" frame. V's need this to get a clean scrape in any position and even edge wear, were a straight blade is a little more forgiving.
Read the owners manual, it can save you some money in the long run. With a 9.2 you need to run the moldboard a little forward instead of fully retracted to keep from hitting the ground.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Great looking set up!


----------



## globaltracker (Sep 17, 2014)

*Height of plow on truck*

Thanks Buff for the tip on height....I'll measure this for sure. 
The truck is a 2008 F250 Diesel
Great site everyone!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

globaltracker;1867705 said:


> Thanks Buff for the tip on height....I'll measure this for sure.
> The truck is a 2008 F250 Diesel
> Great site everyone!


No worries...... now read your manual.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

As far as lifting the front of the truck you can get a 1inch leveling kit for around 100 bucks.. I drive a ton with my 9.2 dxt on. Not counting plowing I probably average 100 miles a storm with my 9.2 on. Just bump the wings forward a little.. no issues.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bigplower;1852181 said:


> First year with a plow on this truck so I thought I would take a picture with the summer shoes on. Snow is coming soon, excited for the DXT!


What year is your truck? Is it a diesel ?


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

KL3540;1875164 said:


> What year is your truck? Is it a diesel ?


2010 not a diesel. Would love one but not for 10k more.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

So what is your front GAWR?


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll have to check. This plow is too heavy for the truck technically but it squared one inch when I put it on the truck. Truck does have a leveling kit. Ill look GAVW later today


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool thank you... That's the problem I debate... The Duramax with Allison is 700lbs more than the gasser


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

KL3540;1875525 said:


> Cool thank you... That's the problem I debate... The Duramax with Allison is 700lbs more than the gasser


GVWR for front is 4200 lbs


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bigplower;1875767 said:


> GVWR for front is 4200 lbs


Interesting, being mine is 4800 GAWR and my truck is 700lbs more.... This makes it only 100 lbs more stock on the front axle. I would like the DXT but with the VXT weighing 100+ less, we'd be at the same weight over the axle....


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

KL3540;1875781 said:


> Interesting, being mine is 4800 GAWR and my truck is 700lbs more.... This makes it only 100 lbs more stock on the front axle. I would like the DXT but with the VXT weighing 100+ less, we'd be at the same weight over the axle....


Just got a 2009 Chevy 2500HD with a 6.0L gas engine and a Boss XLT. The weight on the front end is quite a bit. I'm installing Timbren and turning the torsion bars up a couple of turns. I have 480LBs of weight in the bed and I'm going to 800lbs.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Rick547;1875841 said:


> Just got a 2009 Chevy 2500HD with a 6.0L gas engine and a Boss XLT. The weight on the front end is quite a bit. I'm installing Timbren and turning the torsion bars up a couple of turns. I have 480LBs of weight in the bed and I'm going to 800lbs.


Which plow ?

And what is your front GAWR?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

KL3540;1875876 said:


> Which plow ?
> 
> And what is your front GAWR?


I'm sorry but the Boss Plow is a VTX. And the GAWR is 4500lbs.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Rick547;1875888 said:


> I'm sorry but the Boss Plow is a VTX. And the GAWR is 4500lbs.


Darn, it's also a standard can which lightens it up...

Sweet truck....


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

*Boss 9'2 dxt*

I just paid $5,199 for my 9'2 DXT from gotplowparts.com. They advertise on the top right corner here on plow site. Check them out


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

5,199? That's not the price I am seeing


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

That said $6113 for a 9'2 steel DXT. Free shipping. I didn't think the price was right but a while back my dealer around me gave me a price of $6100. I don't know how this place can do free shipping though, unless he's got the price already marked into it, but still that's around the cheapest retail I've seen


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

KL3540;1883242 said:


> 5,199? That's not the price I am seeing


You have to call.... It says call for price on the website. I called and got it for $5199 with a boss deflector, shipped to me in Nebraska.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

snowremoval4les;1883403 said:


> You have to call.... It says call for price on the website. I called and got it for $5199 with a boss deflector, shipped to me in Nebraska.


That's great! I did see a sale price but after looking, I see it says "call for price". I may just have to give them a jingle and orice some plows. I'm in Michigan so unfortunately Id probably still get stuck with tax. I wonder how tough it would be to out together. Seems like a substantial savings.


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

KL3540;1883520 said:



> That's great! I did see a sale price but after looking, I see it says "call for price". I may just have to give them a jingle and orice some plows. I'm in Michigan so unfortunately Id probably still get stuck with tax. I wonder how tough it would be to out together. Seems like a substantial savings.


Why would you have to pay tax just because your in Michigan?


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

KL3540;1883520 said:


> That's great! I did see a sale price but after looking, I see it says "call for price". I may just have to give them a jingle and orice some plows. I'm in Michigan so unfortunately Id probably still get stuck with tax. I wonder how tough it would be to out together. Seems like a substantial savings.


No sales tax if it's bought from a different state. I have put together 4-5 plows. If I can do it anyone can. Very clear simple instructions.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

snowremoval4les;1883522 said:


> Why would you have to pay tax just because your in Michigan?


I figured I would since the product is made / sold in Michigan.... I hope that's not the case!!!


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bigplower;1883609 said:


> No sales tax if it's bought from a different state. I have put together 4-5 plows. If I can do it anyone can. Very clear simple instructions.


This makes me feel better again. You guys always seem to make me feel better. Like an emotional support group lol...


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

KL3540;1883867 said:


> This makes me feel better again. You guys always seem to make me feel better. Like an emotional support group lol...


If you buy the actual plow from a different state no sales tax. I believe the company is out of Illinois that the guy above was talking about. The plow comes in a large box with all the pieces in it and then the wings are usually strapped to the top or on a different skid. The mount is pretty easy to install for most vehicles. The plow is pretty simple too. All of the "hard" stuff is assembled. You basically just bolt the pieces together and install the cylinders and hoses and add fluid. A couple hour job. The hardest part is the wire harness in my opinion on the truck side. The plow side is pretty much ready to go just hook up the headlights. If you aren't too familiar with wiring most mechanic shops would prolly install it for you. If they know what they are doing it's an hour install job for the truck side wire harness. Hope that helps!


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

KL3540;1883867 said:


> This makes me feel better again. You guys always seem to make me feel better. Like an emotional support group lol...


My plow from gotplowparts.com is coming from New York to Nebraska. That 5,199.00 includes shipping and is tax free. It takes some work and knowledge to put them together but a couple buddies helping you'll be fine!


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bigplower;1883933 said:


> If you buy the actual plow from a different state no sales tax. I believe the company is out of Illinois that the guy above was talking about. The plow comes in a large box with all the pieces in it and then the wings are usually strapped to the top or on a different skid. The mount is pretty easy to install for most vehicles. The plow is pretty simple too. All of the "hard" stuff is assembled. You basically just bolt the pieces together and install the cylinders and hoses and add fluid. A couple hour job. The hardest part is the wire harness in my opinion on the truck side. The plow side is pretty much ready to go just hook up the headlights. If you aren't too familiar with wiring most mechanic shops would prolly install it for you. If they know what they are doing it's an hour install job for the truck side wire harness. Hope that helps!


Wow, that's helps a lot. I may call them on Monday. I am excited to see what seals they have. Originally I was looking at almost 7k installed. If I can get the same plow for 5k and install in myself.. I'll probably do it


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Port Chester New York is where it says they are. That's a darn good price. Do those instructions say how high to torque each different size bolts?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

gc3;1883986 said:


> Do those instructions say how high to torque each different size bolts?


Yes they do, along with everything else needed.


----------

